# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from Melbourne

## AdamGrr33

So glad I found this forum. Wish I found it earlier  
Just about to embark on a garage conversion so looking forward to digging up some helpful information.  
Thanks,  
Adam

----------

